# Vostok Amphibia



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi All,

Does someone remember Roy was offering in his catalog a Vostok Amphibia (the black one) on a blue strap?

Perhaps I'm imaging it since I dind't find it in the sales site... or I'm loosing my abilities in brosing the web.

My amphibia is broken and I thought this one is the right replacement.

Regards,

Jose


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

bib said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Does someone remember Roy was offering in his catalog a Vostok Amphibia (the black one) on a blue strap?
> 
> ...


Hi,

How the **** did you break an Amphibia? Did it hurt? Is it fixable?

My Amphibias from Roy came on very nice black leather replacement straps, don't remember a blue option...

which one were you looking for?

Was it VOSAM2 or VOSDIV1? Both appear to be out of stock, but you could PM me.... (mods please remove if unacceptable)

As to the blue strap was it one of Roy's Heavy Duty nylons? These are available separately and are d*mn good value, IMHO.

As my other posts may indicate, I'm an Amphibia plugger; I think that they're the best deal going; a 31 jewel automatic, with 200m waterproofing, for Â£29! Buy lots!

Good luck with your search.


----------



## bib (Sep 6, 2004)

You are right, it was black, not blue







... and yes, it is out of stock.









My amphibia is a VOSDIV1 from Roy, the first watch I bought from him, about three years ago and I've been wearing it a lot. Even as a diver.

But something is wrong with the rotor, it is not going fine around the central screw.

A new rotor will be enough, but I know it is almost imposible to find parts for a Vostok and it is cheaper a new one.

Perhaps I have to buy the blue model I don't like but still on stock and use it for parts.

Regards


----------

